

Ask HN: print shops with APIs (UK-based) - stevejalim

Hi, I&#x27;m looking for a decent web-to-print API for a personal project where users will be printing business-card&#x2F;playing-card-sized cards via a webapp. (eg, webapp generates PDF, punts to print shop&#x27;s API, print shop sends real things to the user)<p>I&#x27;m a big fan of MOO, and I know it has a decent API, but the print costs might make it a no-go for my end users (they won&#x27;t necessarily be happy to pay for the MOO paper stock quality etc).<p>Is there anyone else, ideally based in the UK (or which can reasonably cheaply ship to the UK) that I should consider?<p>Cheers, S
======
ismaelc
Not sure if these are for UK, but you can check some here -
[https://www.mashape.com/search?query=print](https://www.mashape.com/search?query=print)

------
outericky
Check out lob.com - not sure about UK shipping though.

~~~
stevejalim
Thanks - thought it seems they print one and post it. I'm looking for
something where I can place a request to print _n_ cards and have all of them
shipped to the user in one go.

